# [SOLVED] Power up issues with my HP Pavillion G60 Series



## rph73178 (Aug 25, 2010)

Im having issues with my HP Pavillion G60 Series laptop. A few days ago, my power cord stopped charging my battery. Before, when the cord would not charge, I could wiggle the connection into the laptop and it would work. Now, nothing works. I had a buddy who fixes computers look at it and take it apart thinking it was a problem with the power hub converter that goes from where the power cord gets plugged in to the mother board. Everything seemed fine. No broken connections, nothing. We put it back together and now when we push the power button, the battery light flashes three times and it will not power up. And I do not think it is the battery because I hardly ever run the computer on battery power. 95% of the time it is plugged in and the only instances when I have to unplug it is to move it over to where I have my printer is. 

I believe that my battery died, and there is something wrong with the connection with my power cord. Also, my puppy did a little chewing on the cord and there are a few exposed wires. So I know that could be the issue. I already have a new power cord on order and being shipped, but are there any other reasons for the light to blink three times and not start up? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Th3 M3$$1AH (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Power up issues with my HP Pavillion G60 Series*

Hi, Three blinking lights usually means no power (battery or mains) on HP's, all this means is that you battery is dead and power supply is not supplying power (hence why the battery is flat). I would guess the puppy is the cause of the problem. I would wait until the new PSU arrives and go from there. You could try testing the power supply output from the connector in the mean-time using a multimeter/voltmeter if you know how. This would give you an idea whether the power supply is faulty or not.

Hope this helps


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Power up issues with my HP Pavillion G60 Series*

Hi rph73178 and welcome to TSF

Your battery has died because your power cord has not been supplying power to your lappy. You would not be aware at this point that the laptop was running from the battery. The battery has just run out of charge.

Once you get your new power cord and the laptop springs into life and charges your battery as well, then you can put aside a dc jack socket problem.

If however the fault remains, then we need to look at a bad dc jack socket problem or worse.

The common denominator here at the moment seems to be _*puppy *_, so lets see what happens after you get your power cord.

:grin:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Power up issues with my HP Pavillion G60 Series*

Hi Th3 [email protected] 

We must have posted at the same time.


----------



## Th3 M3$$1AH (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Power up issues with my HP Pavillion G60 Series*

Night_shift

Almost exactly the same... Great minds think alike!


----------



## rph73178 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Power up issues with my HP Pavillion G60 Series*

Thanks for the input guys. My power cord has shipped and I should have it in a few days. Hopefully that solves the problem. I will keep you informed on any developments. Thanks again.


----------



## rph73178 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Power up issues with my HP Pavillion G60 Series*

Update....

Got the new power cord, and everything is work just fine. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Power up issues with my HP Pavillion G60 Series*

Thats good news, and your welcome, we are all here to help anytime.

Could you please mark this thread as *Solved*.
Go to the first post on this page.
On the tool bar above, open *Thread Tools*.
Click in the box *Mark this thread as solved*.
You are now solved.

Thanks

Steve :smile:


----------

